# SEASON OPENER! Bucks at Bulls (10/28/08)



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

It's game time again!

Lets go Bulls!!!
*Milwaukee Bucks vs. Chicago Bulls*

*Projected Starting Lineups*

Chicago Bulls

PG-








SG-








SF-








PF-








C-








*
Milwaukee Bucks*

PG-








SG-








SF-








PF-








C-









*
Members attending this game*
*
P to the Wee*

PM me or leave a post in here if you are attending the game.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: SEASON OPENER! Bucks at Bulls*

Things look bad for the Bucks if Rose is ready to go.

I believe that all the injuries were just an excuse for VDN to give Thabo, Nichols, Gray and others time on the floor.

I think the Bulls are going to be better than we could have hoped out of the gate.

Nice to dream about, anyway.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: SEASON OPENER! Bucks at Bulls*

Thabo had a gaudy stats line yesterday.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: SEASON OPENER! Bucks at Bulls*

I kinda wonder if Gray wouldn't be the better option at C going against Bogut. The size is more comparable anyway. The rest of the starting lineup I'd go with Rose, Hinrich, Deng and Tyrus.....maybe Thabs instead of Deng, but that won't happen since we're short on guards so can't afford to play Thabs at forward.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: SEASON OPENER! Bucks at Bulls*

Thabo has a pretty good game against the bucks today. If Gordon is still out buy game day, he has a chance to take over the 2 spot. Kirk might end up being the back-up to both Rose and Thabo but we'll never know, VDN might go for experience and let Kirk start.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: SEASON OPENER! Bucks at Bulls*

i'm hoping that there is a live stream tonight.

gonna stay awake a 02.30am to watch tip-off.

i hope/think rose is going to abuse ridnour tonight.

ps..
what yall think of my fanatasy team??? its salary based.
on a german plattform.


```
Status: 0.12 Mio US-Dollar an verfügbarem Gehalt übrig.
Dein Team ist gültig zusammengestellt!

Guards:
Players 		Team 				Salary 		 
Jerryd Bayless 	  	Portland Trail Blazers 	  	2.00 	  	
Derrick Rose 	  	Chicago Bulls 	  		4.50 	  	
Eric Gordon 	  	Los Angeles Clippers 	  	2.80 	  	
O.J. Mayo 	  	Memphis Grizzlies 	  	4.00 	  	
Russell Westbrook 	Oklahoma City Thunder 	  	3.70 
	  	
Forwards:
Players 		Team 				Salary 		 
Al Thornton 	  	Los Angeles Clippers 	  	3.54 	  	
Kevin Durant 	  	Oklahoma City Thunder 	  	6.28 	  	
Tyrus Thomas 	  	Chicago Bulls 	  		2.81 	  	
Elton Brand 	  	Philadelphia 76ers 	  	7.37 	  	
Rudy Gay 	  	Memphis Grizzlies 	  	7.32 	
  	
Center:
Players 		Team 				Salary 		 
Greg Oden 	  	Portland Trail Blazers 	  	4.50 	  	
Spencer Hawes 	  	Sacramento Kings 	  	1.27 	 
 	
Anybody:
Players 		Team		 		Salary 		 
Michael Beasley 	Miami Heat 	 	 	4.50 	  	
Rodney Stuckey 	  	Detroit Pistons 	  	2.39 	  	
Thaddeus Young 	  	Philadelphia 76ers 	  	2.90
```
hibbert is a bargain and only costs 0.9$ or should i keep stuckey?
any other breakous player you could recommend?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: SEASON OPENER! Bucks at Bulls*

I would keep Stuckey. David Lee or Nate Robinson as sleepers? Maybe Wilson Chandler?

How much would Rudy Fernandez cost?

By the way, where did you find this? kicker.de?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: SEASON OPENER! Bucks at Bulls*



P to the Wee said:


> I would keep Stuckey. David Lee or Nate Robinson as sleepers? Maybe Wilson Chandler?
> 
> How much would Rudy Fernandez cost?
> 
> By the way, where did you find this? kicker.de?


na man, kicker.de only does football and formula 1.
this manager game is going down on crossover-online.de
you got til 28th this month to assemble a team. total salary you have is 60.

i'd like to avoid players from deep teams. the blazers are very deep, not sure how much pt rudy is going to get. i was also considering duhon since he will start for the knicks.

lebron james 14.39
kobe bryant 11,76
david lee 5,32
nate robinson 3,92
wilson chandler 2,08
rudy fernandez 0,5


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

We better win this one


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I read on rotoworld that Rudy could see 30 minutes a night. I would think it's worth it if he's only 0.5


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

P to the Wee said:


> I read on rotoworld that Rudy could see 30 minutes a night. I would think it's worth it if he's only 0.5


which to player should i replace? one to pick rudy and the other one to upgrade? brand and thomas? all of the rookie guards were convincing int test matches.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Upgrade Bayless, drop Stuckey. Again, it's just rotoworld saying Rudy will see 30 minutes, but it's worth the risk IMO.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: SEASON OPENER! Bucks at Bulls*



DaBabyBullz said:


> I kinda wonder if Gray wouldn't be the better option at C going against Bogut. The size is more comparable anyway. The rest of the starting lineup I'd go with Rose, Hinrich, Deng and Tyrus.....maybe Thabs instead of Deng, but that won't happen since we're short on guards so can't afford to play Thabs at forward.


VDN is leaning that way, it seems.

Might make sense, at least against the Bucks, since they aren't that fast anyway, and at least he provides a modicum of offense out of the post. 

Still, long term I want to see Thomas and Noah down low. But I fully understand why that ain't happenin' right away.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Remember moderators, now that the season has started and Taco Daddy has that itch, you need to set up the betting portion of these game threads too....





Go Bulls!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> Remember moderators, now that the season has started and Taco Daddy has that itch, you need to set up the betting portion of these game threads too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha. I haven't got vBookie powers anymore for some reason, so here's the link to the existing vBookie thread for the game:

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-games/414220-milwaukee-bucks-v-chicago-bulls.html


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Looks like Thabo is getting the start at SG.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> Ha. I haven't got vBookie powers anymore for some reason, so here's the link to the existing vBookie thread for the game:
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-games/414220-milwaukee-bucks-v-chicago-bulls.html


Oh, we got to change that. We need to talk to who ever it is and get KJ his vbookie powers back!


KJ -- my favorite vbookie!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> Oh, we got to change that. We need to talk to who ever it is and get KJ his vbookie powers back!
> 
> 
> KJ -- my favorite vbookie!


Hahaha - I'll ask and see what's up...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Will we have those jersey threads again?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Will we have those jersey threads again?


Possibly. My Rose jersey is on the way. :biggrin:

I'll probably just go with a post in each game thread about which jersey I'll be wearing. I've got loads of stuff keeping me busy that'd make it hard for me to keep up with all of that jazz.

I'm undecided at the moment as to which Bulls jersey I'll wear tomorrow, by the way...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Possibly. My Rose jersey is on the way. :biggrin:
> 
> I'll probably just go with a post in each game thread about which jersey I'll be wearing. I've got loads of stuff keeping me busy that'd make it hard for me to keep up with all of that jazz.
> 
> I'm undecided at the moment as to which Bulls jersey I'll wear tomorrow, by the way...


Which ones do you have? How about a Hughes one? I know you have one of his.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Which ones do you have? How about a Hughes one? I know you have one of his.


I see we've got a comedian in the house. :clown:

I have the following (bolded are here with me at school):

*Kirk Hinrich (White)
Ben Gordon (Red)
Thabo Sefolosha (Red)
Toni Kukoc (Red)
Luol Deng (Black)*
Tyson Chandler (Red)
Andres Nocioni (White, would have it at school but it's slowly dying. Very sad.)
Darius Songaila (Believe it; Red)

Derrick Rose (White) is, as mentioned above, on its way. I also have the following:

Iguodala
Kirilenko
Wade
(Brent) Barry
Luke Walton

I think that's the lot of 'em. Could've missed one, though...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> I see we've got a comedian in the house. :clown:
> 
> I have the following (bolded are here with me at school):
> 
> ...


Let's go with the red Thabo one :clap:

Songaila? Wow lol

I got Hughes in Cleveland blue. I own a Hinrich authentic(white), Gordon(white), Nowitzki(white Mavs), Iverson(Black Philly), Hinrich(red), Chandler(red), Curry (red)


I usually never wear jerseys though.


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone everyon notice How Jim Boylan looks just like Randy Spears


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> I see we've got a comedian in the house. :clown:
> 
> I have the following (bolded are here with me at school):
> 
> ...


yes, My noch one is suffering the same fate, ill have to get an authentic this winter (could be a black one if possible)

and take off Luke Walton, this is not a EuroLeauge forum, cmon Jose.....


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

cub_lovin_lou said:


> Anyone everyon notice How Jim Boylan looks just like Randy Spears


Sweet Lou! Good to see you hear, buddy. Are you as pumped for the start of the season as I am?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

cub_lovin_lou said:


> yes, My noch one is suffering the same fate, ill have to get an authentic this winter (could be a black one if possible)
> 
> and take off Luke Walton, this is not a EuroLeauge forum, cmon Jose.....


Don't hate on my boy Luke...

:biggrin:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I see we've got a comedian in the house. :clown:
> 
> I have the following (bolded are here with me at school):
> 
> ...


You haven't burned the Kukoc jersey by now? If you must wear it, may it be only over the All Star break and not on an actual game day.

My vote is also for Thabo assuming he is getting the start as I don't believe he will have too many starts this season.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> You haven't burned the Kukoc jersey by now? If you must wear it, may it be only over the All Star break and not on an actual game day.
> 
> My vote is also for Thabo assuming he is getting the start as I don't believe he will have too many starts this season.


I am, in fact, wearing the Thabo today (even if he did lose for the opener last year). And hey, the Kukoc jersey _only_ went 1-7. That's not so bad. :biggrin:

I've bumped that thread in case anyone wants to see what we might expect this season from certain players when I wear certain jerseys...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

My prediction for the game:

Bulls 96
Bucks 87


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Go Bulls!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I am, in fact, wearing the Thabo today (even if he did lose for the opener last year). And hey, the Kukoc jersey _only_ went 1-7. That's not so bad. :biggrin:
> 
> I've bumped that thread in case anyone wants to see what we might expect this season from certain players when I wear certain jerseys...


1-7, but wasn't it abysmal the prior season as well?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> 1-7, but wasn't it abysmal the prior season as well?


6-3, in fact. Here's composite regular season records:

Kirk: 14-9
Nocioni: 9-7
Deng: 9-11
Gordon: 7-9
Kukoc: 7-10
Thabo: 2-9

Another benefit of bumping that jersey thread is that I was able to just go check that very quickly, rather than having to deal with an advanced search and such...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

This is me about tonight's game, by the way:

:yay:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'm ready to roll.... go bulls!


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

GO BULLS!!!

:yay:

*Hopefully KJ doesn't wear that damn Kukuc jersey!*

:mad2:


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dornado said:


> I'm ready to roll.... go bulls!


I'm ready to roll.... go bucks!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Anywhere to listen online? Don't get the local WGN here in eastern IL.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

roux2dope said:


> I'm ready to roll.... go bucks!


I actually think the Bucks will win, 104-98


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

So do we have a confirmed Starting lineup yet?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Anywhere to listen online? Don't get the local WGN here in eastern IL.


Long time no see! I'm looking for game viewing/listening options for this evening myself...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls 108 Bucks 94

LETS GO BULLS!!!!!!!!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck I'll be following you guys this year due to my boy D. Rose.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm glad I had to come back from vacation a bit sooner than planned or I wouldn't be able to watch tonight's game.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

narek said:


> I'm glad I had to come back from vacation a bit sooner than planned or I wouldn't be able to watch tonight's game.


Where did you go? Was it fun?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> Good luck I'll be following you guys this year due to my boy D. Rose.


Thanks, Keaf. Glad to have you looking on!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Let's see if the board this season will be like the one of the good ol' days (BasketballBoards.net).

I'd say Rose will hit the Rookie wall just before All-Star break.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Go BuLLS!!! Come back with a "W"


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i'm out to the UC now, see ya guys.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> i'm out to the UC now, see ya guys.


If we lose, I'm blaming you.

:biggrin:


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Game is on FSWI ch. 669 (if you have Directv and the sports pack) and League Pass 751 . LP is still free through the 4th I believe.

*GO BULLS*!!!!!!!!!!! :yay:


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> If we lose, I'm blaming you.
> 
> :biggrin:


No excuses. They'd better win this one or I'm going to quit watching them for a month. They are the better team, no doubt!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hey whats shakin' Joseus? Holding down the fort?

It appears theres a League Pass Broadband for online now, but you can only get it if you have LP on cable or dish? Is that correct? That's a bummer. I'm stuck on Mediacom for the time being, and it doesn't carry much of anything yet.

Hopefully they can pull out a win tonight to start the season off on the right foot. And not the right feet of the past, which include relying on a Darius Songalia 3-pointer in OT to beat the _Bobcats_ to start the 05-06 season. God did that get me excited for the year. :|

Go Bulls!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> Where did you go? Was it fun?


Just up to my folks to rake leaves for them. It was windy as heck for two days and blew most of them down the block. Sometimes nasty winds can be your friend.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

wth wat channel is the game on?!?!?!?!? i cant find ittttttttttt.


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> Hey whats shakin' Joseus? Holding down the fort?
> 
> It appears theres a League Pass Broadband for online now, but you can only get it if you have LP on cable or dish? Is that correct? That's a bummer. I'm stuck on Mediacom for the time being, and it doesn't carry much of anything yet.
> 
> ...


Of course not... its gonna be Demetris Nichols the hero tonite....


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> wth wat channel is the game on?!?!?!?!? i cant find ittttttttttt.


The Bulls website says WGN, but WGN shows 90210 (on Comcast). I have no idea what's going on.


EDIT - The game is on WGN. The listing is just screwed up on Comcast.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow I dont know how I feel about the starting Lineup, I guess we have to wait and see how it produces. I just dont like Thabo and Thomas starting at the same time, Thabo needs more time to work on his jump shot and is not a 3 point shooter so it will hurt him a bit with Rose's style of drive and dish, Thomas is a weak man defender and could get hurt by Jeffersons and Charlie V's ability to hit the long 3 so I think I would have rather have started Nocioni who has looked great with Rose so far and is the better man defender. 

I dont know if Gooden will be able to keep Bogut off the boards, maybe Noah would have been a better option there, Kirk or Ben should have started at the 2 spot, Kirk brings a stabilizing behavior to the lineup and Ben could keep the bulls alive with his shooting in case the bucks come off the gates hot. 

The big question is can Deng guard RJeff and can Thomas defend RJeff when he comes off those screens and Thomas defends him on the switch. 

Skiles knows the Bulls strenghts and weakness so hopefully we can hide some of that and let Rose just controll the game with his scoring and dishing abilities.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I've got the radio feed going for this one. Let's go Bulls!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm ready for some Rose-Tyrus domination.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is there a stream for this online? I want to see the Bucks with Jefferson and the Bulls with Rose.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bill Wennington is amusing.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't like that the fact that Kirk is not starting, given the fact that Kirk has played well this preseason. oh well. As long as he plays the majority of the minutes, that's fine.

Hopefully Derrick just absolutely dominates, I don't care.

Nice applause for Skiles when he was announced.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> I've got the radio feed going for this one. Let's go Bulls!


I'll be listening to the radio too. not that I don't like Neil, just want some Swirsky.


----------



## TG2000 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm pretty frusrated right now... the game is listed on being on WGNHD... but instead there's an old episode of "The Ropers".. and I know it's the right channel because WGN is on the left hand side of the screen. Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I think I popped wood watching Rose.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I will chime in from time to time. I am listening to the game on audio pass.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Two fouls on Thabo already. Kirk checks in.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Soul Eater at the line. 1/2


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:laugh:

Chuck liked that one quite a bit.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Deng for the Dunk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT called for offensive goal tending. Bummer


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

No dunk.

Gay.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Bull****. That wasn't in the cylinder. Let 'em play.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

bulls looking good...rose looks amazing

*PM for link*
(online stream, might need to dload sopcast, but its worth it..im using it now)
_
EDIT: Hey, we're actually supposed to not promote this sort of thing. Sorry. - KJ_


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bogut gets his second foul. Good


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Three!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Rose either looks great... or rookie-ish.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

great...

bulls need to get rid of the mental errors and tighten up there rebounding


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I was glad to see Kirk hit a three.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Five turnovers this quarter already. Blech.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Glad to see Deng playing well early.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

26-26 after the 1st.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Deng with 9 after the 1st quarter? Is he back?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon with a poor start, though he's only been in three minutes. Kirk's been good off the bench.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Hinrich displaying a good touch early on.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Noce misses a 3, tapped out by Noah, defensive 3 second call. Could these guys be on Luc Richard Mbah a Moute's dick anymore?

I think they might have a missed spot under his shaft.

Ooops.

Nope. They got that too.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Tyrus and Noah altering shots inside. Lots of athleticism there.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

3 fouls on Charlie V. Wow.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

CV has three fouls! Good


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Vintage said:


> Noce misses a 3, tapped out by Noah, defensive 3 second call. Could these guys be on Luc Richard Mbah a Moute's dick anymore?
> 
> I think they might have a missed spot under his shaft.
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Good to see you posting, Vintage.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think Kirk is showing that he should get the bulk of the minutes over thabo


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Noah attacks the basket and draws the foul.

It seems like we are attacking the rim more than last year. Granted its only been 1 game... but Deng's been attacking the rim and finishing strong, too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah dunks! 34-32 Bucks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I think Kirk is showing that he should get the bulk of the minutes over thabo


I would not have a problem with that as long as Hinrich is consistent.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus hits a jumper there. Nice.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus draws the foul!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are getting to the line more, that shows we are aggressive, but we gotta hit our fts


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Good to see you posting, Vintage.


Good to see you too.

I sorta drifted away from basketball the last couple of years. Its been tough, basketball has always been my #1 sport... and I felt disinterested lately.

Rose has changed that.

And I'm still in high hopes for Tyrus.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

LOL at that comment by the fan "Bring in Gordon. NOW!"


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

gordon is trash tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

the bucks are playing pretty good defense, they are smothering us and the offense looks stagnant.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gooden on the FB and fouled! Rose started the fast break!


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

thats the skiles style of defense...

dont worry...we will wear them down

gordon is just rusty..he'll feel it as the game goes on


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> gordon is trash tonight.


I am little dissapointed. Hope he gets it together, soon.


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

boys sound fine so far, taking the ball to th net and getting FOULED!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

He missed most of preseason. Not exactly surprising he is struggling.

And WTF is Gooden have on his chin? And how can I acquire it?


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

...not hitting our threes at the moment, hope this doesnt come back to hurt us


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I am little dissapointed. Hope he gets it together, soon.


The shots that Gordon missed tonight are shots he usually makes. I think he'll be ok as he play more.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Rose to Tyrus. Get used to it folks. Its going to be a deadly combo in the near future.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyrus made that play happen. Tyrus tips the pass, Derrick with the alleyoop


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

Rose To Tnt!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I guess you guys can definitely get used to Rose-to-Thomas, eh?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Rose to Tyrus! nice oop!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Rose 5 assist in a half!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> I guess you guys can definitely get used to Rose-to-Thomas, eh?


Indeed.

Rose by himself works quite nicely for me...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

The announcers suck.

about Richard Jefferson... "He's got a jumper."

Wow. Such wonderful insight.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> I guess you guys can definitely get used to Rose-to-Thomas, eh?


I've got a boner...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Nifty pass by Kirk to set that up for Thabo.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Woo! Nice score right there by Thabo.


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

Vintage said:


> The announcers suck.
> 
> about Richard Jefferson... "He's got a jumper."
> 
> Wow. Such wonderful insight.


he is also a tall black man, incase you havent heard......


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

55-52 at the half.

Not bad. 8/5 for Tyrus right now, 15/3 for Deng. Rose not scoring much, but dishing the ball nicely.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

cub_lovin_lou said:


> he is also a tall black man, incase you havent heard......


:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good first half. We need Gooden to score for us. Glad to see Deng score 15. I dont think he scored more than 15 in one exhibition game! TT is solid. Hinrich playing well off of the bench. Rose 5 assists and one steal.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

If I said it once, I've said it a 1000 times. Don't give up on Tyrus.

Dude's gonna be beasting in the next year or two. He was a 3-5 year project when we drafted him.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i hate that garnett ad already... AHHH


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I liked some of what I saw in the first half... Hinrich looks great as a reserve, I think... and it was lovely to see Tyrus log so many first half minutes.

Deng is giving us his salaries worth thus far, that's good.

Rose is going break out in the 2nd half....

Great to see that Skiles took his non-free-throw shooting luck with him.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Tyrus for a jumper. My boy's got game.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm not sure who has my blood flowing more; Rose or Tyrus.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thank goodness for Derrick Rose.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, Michael Redd is on fire to start the 2nd half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose for two and the foul. 

Someone needs to break Redds arms.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

WTF pass was that Hinrich?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

We need to keep getting points out of Deng. Can't afford to have him disappear in the 2nd half...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Nice series; Rose misses a J, Gooden rebounds, passes it out, Deng attacks and scores.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich/Gordon/Deng/Nocioni/Gooden on the floor now. Gordon's gotta get hot.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

70-69 with 4:07 to go in the 3rd.

Let's make a run, Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finally Ben gets a bucket


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for three! Bulls up by 6.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm very interested in seeing how Skiles will start guarding Ben. It seems he's heating up


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Damn it Deng


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Threeeeeeeee!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kirk for three!!! Now has 15.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Neil : Hinrich for three, kaboom.

love the kabooms


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

82-75 at the end of the 3rd. Nice! Let's close this one out and start the season with a victory!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Vintage said:


> Damn it Deng


I've never seen Deng push off with his forearm like that. maybe that's the only way he can create his own shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon hits!! Bull.up by 10.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thomas crashes the boards and scores


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus and Noah are going to make a great combo for us down the line. I'm pumped.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I can't believe the FT disparity of these two teams. I would have put money down that Rjeff would go to the line at least 10+ times.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rose is back in.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Tyrus is pwnage


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with 14 and 9 so far. we get that every game from him, I will be happy!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rose gets his 8th assist of the game - nice!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Noah and finger roll!


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Yo,

I am following the game on yahoo since i am house hunting in nashville. It sounds to me like the bucks are plying like the bulls when skiles was the coach. Everything is a jump shot and as the MIL players log more minutes and their legs get tried they start missing their jump shots. While the bulls are getting to the FT line and have twice as many FT attempts as the Bucks. We are a much better team going to the hoop and drawing fouls then working hard for a 15' jumpshot.

david


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus with a double double, Rose a point and two assists away from one.

Woo - Bulls are rolling now!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I am really loving Tyrus' growth in his game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon is on fire!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I am really loving Tyrus' growth in his game.


Let's hope he shows it consistently this season!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

God this is going to be a long year for me and all 8 bucks fans in the state of wisconsin


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

giusd said:


> Yo,
> 
> I am following the game on yahoo since i am house hunting in nashville. It sounds to me like the bucks are plying like the bulls when skiles was the coach. Everything is a jump shot and as the MIL players log more minutes and their legs get tried they start missing their jump shots. While the bulls are getting to the FT line and have twice as many FT attempts as the Bucks. We are a much better team going to the hoop and drawing fouls then working hard for a 15' jumpshot.
> 
> david


I think you summed it up nicely. As with Skiles' teams however, they will jumpshot their way back in and with Redd on the team, his chances of winning go up. Richard Jefferson's going to the lane with a floater. Looks way too much like kirk/ben/duhon going to the rim. Skiles handprints are all over the bucks already


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Im living in Milwaukee too, roux2dope.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Damnit. My boy was ready for take off and instead collected a charge.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Vintage said:


> Im living in Milwaukee too, roux2dope.


Yeah but a bulls fan, im gonna have to teach my kids to be bucks fans so we can hit double digits soon. My god is this what you bulls fans went through with skiles last year? CV plays 9 minutes tonight, Alexander the 8th pick doesnt play, and our "new" defensive mindset seems like a ton of hacking that takes our best players out of the game in foul trouble and we get nice runs of Lue,Gadzuric, Allen and Bell. god this is disheartening.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That was a three by Redd. total BS.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I know at least 6 Bucks fans.

So apparently, that's half your fan base.

(My parents were born and raised in Illinois- I was handed the Bulls fandom)


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Bulls 108 Bucks 94
> 
> LETS GO BULLS!!!!!!!!


If they hadn't switched that 3 to a 2, P to the Wee would've been right on the money. Wow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

gj by the Bulls. I like how aggressive the entire team was to the basket. Tyrus played with great energy, athleticism, but most importantly basketball smarts. Derrick can really draw a crowd and can dish it for the easy jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We lost last years opener 112--103 to NJ. Gordon had 27, Deng 22. Hinrich 14. 

Nice win to start the season.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The bulls win.

yayayayayayaay

Thought the coach got everyone some good minute. TT won't be playing 41 a night. But yeah lots of folks got good minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose was 1 assist away from a double double. He had three steals. Not bad for a rookie.


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

for those who actually saw the game, is it true to say that nobody really played a bad game?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

cub_lovin_lou said:


> for those who actually saw the game, is it true to say that nobody really played a bad game?


Thabo kind of disappeared but not horrible bad. Ben started awful but he just lit it up late. (as usual)


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> Yeah but a bulls fan, im gonna have to teach my kids to be bucks fans so we can hit double digits soon. My god is this what you bulls fans went through with skiles last year? CV plays 9 minutes tonight, Alexander the 8th pick doesnt play, and our "new" defensive mindset seems like a ton of hacking that takes our best players out of the game in foul trouble and we get nice runs of Lue,Gadzuric, Allen and Bell. god this is disheartening.


Roux,

I was surpised Alexander didn't play... I did a double take when I saw the box score. Skiles definitely drove me crazy with his substitution patterns... he just gets guys that he falls in love with. You have no idea weird it was to see Tyrus Thomas log 41 minutes tonight... you never would have seen that under Skiles. I think the big difference here was Bogut getting into early foul trouble... you guys will have to commit to a post game and let that open everything up. I thought Ridnour looked okay. I think the over/under on the Scott Skiles/Charlie Villanueva confrontation is about 2 weeks... I'll take the under.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Dang those 2 channels I listed earlier...they (the Bucks) blacked them both out :azdaja:

Hey, at least we could 'watch' the NBA stat channel (750) update throughout the game.

The Bulls win and I didn't see it...maybe I'd better "watch" the games this way from now on. 

Redd sounds as if he were unconcious as usual with his scoring.

Rose will get that double-double and soon!

Good win, Bulls!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Great game! Drunk dude without a shirt behind us, mad funny :lol:

GO BULLS!!!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

The Bulls are fun to watch again. Offense/game in general looked more fast paced. The kid running the show helps in that. But tonight our regular "core" stepped up and did the job. Great start

I love our guard depth right now without Hughes, I really hope we can dump him. Once Gordon can keep up with the starters again I think we'll have great flexibility and a lot of strengths there


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

81 to go! We can do this!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

P to the Wee said:


> Bulls 108 Bucks 94
> 
> LETS GO BULLS!!!!!!!!


Dang I was off by 1 stupid Milwaukee point :azdaja:

Couldn't they have counted that Redd shot as a 3?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> That was a three by Redd. total BS.


The NBA, where 'I had the under' happens


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Sounds like good stuff tonight. The Bucks aren't as bad as people think although Luke Ridnour blows. Still, a Redd/Jefferson/Villanueva core seems to be a fairly good trio. Expectations are low which is good. Honestly, this is pretty much the same team that won 49 games two years ago with the subtraction of a good post defender and the addition of a solid post defender who isn't completely horrible on offense and a rookie PG who I feel is the next Gary Payton. I think the Kobe rumors got to them a little and also Skiles approach works great with a young team who is used to the college coaching style of lots of yelling, etc., but any good NBA coach can't keep doing that as guys mature and start becoming NBA players instead of rookies or sophomores. 

Like to see the Bulls score over 100 as well.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

It's always encouraging to kick off the season with a win. Good job.

Rose shooting 30% from the field, well...not exactly what i hope for but the 9 dimes makes up for it. TO will still be an issue for a rook, that's understandable. Kirk stepped up when needed and i think he and Rose will make a good PG rotation for us.

16 boards and 4 blocks from Noah and Tyrus is also encouraging. Our depth really showed up today, Boston is next and it will be interesting to see Rose going up against Rondo. 

Keep it up Bulls!!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


>


Thanks for the highlights! 

I guess Rose was a little nervous tonight. But I bet he'll come out much more composed and focused against the Celtics. Good test for him and the rejuvenata-bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good highlights! 

A win is always good, but this Friday will be a better barometer than the game last night. We beat a team that was worse than we were last year and they are in transition. Only six players from last year. Have the jelled? I dont know.


----------

